# Mini lathe indexing



## n2themuzic (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking to buyng a mini lathe today while the sales are on. I'm looking at the Jet mini lathe with indexing head. My question and can't seem to find the answer is head indexing what does that mean?

I'm also looking at the Rikon model 1216 both from woodcraft. The price differences is about 120 but if the indexing is something that will be very useful then I wont mind spending the extra money. Any help would be very much appreciated..


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

"Indexing head" means the drive shaft can be locked at various angles around the circle.

It's most likely to be used if you are going to decorate a turned piece by (for example) routing grooves the length of a spindle.

A lathe with 12 index positions will allow you to fix the shaft at 30 degree angles (12 x 30 = 360 degrees, the full circle). By skipping positions, you could also get 4 grooves at right angles.

Indexing systems can be purchased as after-market add ons for lathes that don't have it built in. There's a seller on eBay that sells them for about $50.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I have never needed an indexing head, but if you do you can also find plans for them on the internet


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

My lathe has indexing but I have never used it in 3+ years. Usually necessary for fluting ect. The Rikon may have it also and WC didn't list it in the specs. The Rikon 1216 was made for Woodcraft and the normal is the Rikon 70-050. 
Much the same as the Delta G3-D chuck is just a Nova G3 made _for _Delta.
Worse case the Nova SN2 chuck has a back indexing plate (24 position I think) so for the extra 120 you get an excellent chuck also.

Also if you are looking at the Jet I saw it is not electronic speed control as the Rikon is. The Jet is also 5 amp and the Rikon is 6.6 amp so no matter how you cut it the Rikon is 32% stronger in HP.
The only thing I saw with the Rikon was a 4" tool rest but a longer tool rest is cheap.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it is a very useful feature. I wish they had it when I bought mine. I eventually bought an aftermarket one which was simple to install and I like it alot. It just opens other possibilities into the turning world.

The one thing and I have not seen reviews on it but how accurate is the one on the Jet and what is the ratio?? Also will it lock solidily??? May want to look for reviews on this. You can always buy an add-on such as I did. 


I used here to make pens like this. I would not have been able to do this otherwise.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

in case it helps, THIS is an example of an after-market indexing system


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> in case it helps, THIS is an example of an after-market indexing system


 
And that is the one I have. Works real well and accurate.:thumbsup:


----------

